# How many????



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

How many of you guys shoot a .257 cal. Rifle. I bought a 257 Roberts in 1988 and re- chambered it to the .257 Ackley Improved. That cartridge shoots well in the rifle. I hand load all my ammo I've taken two elk and a fist full of mule deer and speed goats with it. :thumbup:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Will work fine, probably a little over kill, but better to have to much punch then to little :thumbsup:


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I picked up a 257 stw last year thinking I was going to play with it. It just sits in the safe. I thinking of trading or selling it. I didn't realize it was a decent elk gun. Maybe I need to hang on to it.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Pcola4, While I've shot 2 or three elk with the .257 Roberts Ackley Improved
I would be the first to tell you that it would have to be limited to close shooting, 100 yards or less with projectiles like the Nosler 115s or 120s on elk. I hand load that little bugger and I only use the Nosler bullets. Deer, and antelope just fold on impact. When hunting antelope in Wyoming that my gun of choice. My Grandson took his first antelope with that rifle. It's velocity, when loaded to the upper end, is only 100-200 slower than the 25-06. I use the Ackley Improved in a M-70 Winchester Featherweight, so it's lighter than most 25-06. I don't need a 9 or 10 pound rifle to lug all day.

I'm not familiar with the rifle you picked up, play with it you might find it to be your new gun of choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've hunted with a .257 Roy and Roberts for the last 6 years or so and love them. Also have killed a few with the STW, shoot 110gr Accubonds out of all of them with devastating results.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Splittime, were you shooting deer sized game???? My Rifle when chambered for the .257 Roberts was a sweet shooter. I took a few deer with it using the heavier bullets.
Using a 110 would be like an explosive on contact..


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I shot the 25-06 for about 10 years using the 110 accubond, they shot the best, never had one blow up all pass through's.


----------

